# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET >  How to move all my forms with underlying codes to a fresh project?

## savedlema

Happy New Year 2023!
I started working on my current project for more than a year now (at different intervals), and I'm having just too many errors to do with the App Designer duplicate errors. I have dealt with them several times. Right now, I just want to start a new project and take all Forms (with their codes) to a new project. How is it done? I believe it's not a matter of just copying and pasting the forms.
Thanks..

----------


## dday9

Try adding the forms as existing items by using the shortcut key Shift + Alt + A
-or-
by using the menu item Project > Add Existing Item
-or-
by using the solution explorer by right-clicking on the project name > Add > Add Existing Item

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

When you do as DDay suggested, you don't have to move EVERY file for a form. You will likely see three files, a .designer.vb file a .vb file, and a .resx file. You only need to import the .vb file, as the other two will come along for free.

----------


## jmcilhinney

If the new project is in the same solution then you can simply drag and drop between projects in the Solution Explorer.

----------

